# Danio companion(s)



## FlatPanda (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon tank with 5 Zebra Danios. I am looking to add a fancy/colorful fish to the tank that can put up with the Danios. 

Guppies and Platies are out- I've had to evict the Danios from their original 16 gallon home do to nipping. I have a Platy I call "One Fin" now*frown. 

I guess i am looking for a more aggressive or active fish. any ideas *c/p*


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Clown Barbs would not be intimidated by your Danios, neither would a small Cichlid.


----------

